# LMDC Entrance Test Results 2007



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

anyone going to the college today to find out the result?? i hate the fact that they aren't putting it up online.


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

the result is delayed till the "chavee tareeq" im told that means the 24th.......


----------



## k87 (Aug 20, 2007)

chau viya u mean


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

the LMDC ppl called my home today and told me i got into BDS and i have my interview on the 27th. im just wondering what are the chances of actually getting in if you get called for an interview?


----------



## soursugar (Dec 31, 2006)

squid said:


> the LMDC ppl called my home today and told me i got into BDS and i have my interview on the 27th. im just wondering what are the chances of actually getting in if you get called for an interview?


 
the interview is just a formality, i heard all they ask is why u want to become a doctor/dentist (typical question), they'll ask you about your parents n wat they do n they'll ask u if ur parents can financially support ur education at lmdc


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah i realized that after my CMH interview its really not a big deal. the REAL question here is what are the chances of actually getting in? like in CMH they put the merit list up and im 160 in the open merit they are taking only 70 students so i'll have to wait till the first 90 drop out!

same goes for FMH they called around 400 ppl for an interview. im just wondering if i should apply to a couple more colleges.........


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

ever wonder why they dont tell u exactly how much a candidates equivalency was? and how some dumb kids get in? lmdc is famous for this kind of "selection process"


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

i agree with you because that's what everyone else told me but suprisingly mine was not. i was called for an interview and this is how the interview went - they told me in 6th in the BDS list and asked me if i wanted the seat aka if i was willing to pay the fees in 6 days time. i informed them that IBCC rechecked and my conversion increased to 908 they are like okk let us sort this out, they re-calculated my marks using the 70/30 and i made it to mbbs.

so yeah the interview is pretty much useless and yeah they asked my friend for a 1m donation and i also know someone with 650 conversion got in --- so i guess it works both ways at lmdc


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

of course..........theyve gota take some of the smart kids.......u mustve aced their entry test!


----------



## Hasaan Shahid (Jan 29, 2010)

Which type of entrance test was taken by l.m.d.c in 2009


----------

